# Bunny's ear shedding?



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi everyone! Earlier this evening I was holding Rory and noticed that the fur on his ears seems rather sparse. Then I noticed that whenever I pet his ears, lots of fur comes off. His ears aren't bald, but in some places the fur is very thin and I can't believe how much fur I got petting them! The rest of him isn't shedding. We've had him since October and he hasn't shedded yet. Do you suppose this is the beginning of a shed? He isn't itching them or anything and they don't look inflamed. The insides look fine.

Weird!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 25, 2007)

He could be starting a molt. A month or two ago, Fey was molting on their ears- and only her ears. It came out in little tufts, like when their butts are molting. Kinda cute actually.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 25, 2007)

Moon started moulting like that with her first proper moult, just her ears for ages, very strange.

Just keep and eye to see if he is shaking his head a lot, or scratching or anything like that.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

I did notice that he was shaking his head a lot and itching his right ear tonight. He doesn't usually do that. It could have been a coincidence though because that was about an hour ago and he did it for about 5 minutes, he seems fine now.

I hope he doesn't have anything wrong with his ears! Oh, this bunny. I'm leaving late tonight to go visit my family for 3 weeks, and now he might be having ear problems. If you'll remember, LAST week he ate that poisonous leaf the morning I was originally going to leave! BTW he's fine after the leaf and didn't have any ill affects 

In any case, I'll let the pet sitter know to keep an eye on his ears.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 25, 2007)

You could give the pet sitter the forum link so that we can help if anything goes wrong. Chances are he is just being itched by the fur falling out, I know mine get like that when their ears moult. Hopefully he will be fine 

It sounds like he just wants his mummy to stay with him, lol.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 25, 2007)

:biggrin2:He's such a smart bunny! He is conspiring to keep mommy home!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, he's still itching his ears today! They don't look inflamed. Also, the rest of him is starting to shed. Hopefully it's just itchy fur coming out that makes him scratch! He also worried me yesterday in that when I let him out of his cage, he went and lay down behind the aquarium for about two or three hours. Normally he's going crazy running around when he first comes out and after 5 or 6 hours of that he lies down. I even pulled him out from behind the aquarium and held him for a bit but he went back. After a couple hours of lazing though, he got his hypers on and was running around and investigating my suitcase (he actually kind of climbed up it! It's one of those ones with shelves) and chowing down on food and treats. I guess he was just tired when I took him out! I agree though, he must be plotting to try and make me stay home! I really hope it isn't anything...

Good idea to tell the pet sitter about his forum! I wrote down every single phone number I could possibly be reached at as well as the phone number, address and hours of the vet and emergency vets. My instructions are about 4 pages long. All he has to do is make sure they are alive and have food and water, but I sure went into detail!


----------

